# Newbie in So Cal



## MM109 (Aug 21, 2010)

does anyone know of a good archery shop in Southern California? I am looking into getting my first setup. I have become addicted to the sport and can't stop researching all the different types of risers and limbs. 

Thanks


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*Welcome to AT*:thumbs_up
:wav:
:wav:


----------

